

How Tesla will change your life - Artemis2
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/06/how-tesla-will-change-your-life.html

======
dalke
That was a thorough and well-written article.

I only have one quibble, with the text "But when I look at these two
animations next to each other [1815 locomotive engine animation] [2015 car
engine animation] — they look too similar to be 200 years apart." Won't a
side-by-side schematic comparison of a 1915 AC induction motor and a 2015
induction motor 'look too similar to be 100 years apart'?

